# Tonight's Menu



## imp (Dec 19, 2015)

Soooo, I'm up in the Edgewater tower overlooking the river, killing a bit of time before meeting up with my wife downstairs, who presumably is busily scooping in winnings (ha, good luck with that!), we will get a bite to eat, then be ready for the Leann Rimes Concert that E.W. so kindly "comped" us for! Three free nights to boot!

The time line runs up and down throught the Colorado, so this time of year it's an hour earlier in Nevada than Arizona, kinda inconvenient, as in a couple of months, they will both be the same again (AZ does not do Daylight Saving). It will be a later than usual bedtime for me, but we're retired, right?   imp


----------



## Linda (Dec 19, 2015)

That concert sounds great!  We've stayed at the Edgewater before.  That's where I pointed out a silly guy at the bar to my daughter, because he was wearing black jeans that said CHIC on the back, which are lady's jeans!  Then we noticed it was my husband!  He'd been up in the room napping and when he got dressed he put on MY pants!  I went over and smacked him and told him to get my cloths off!   He said he wondered why his pants wouldn't snap closed and were so tight.  He went right up and changed.


----------



## imp (Dec 20, 2015)

This one, you've got to be kidding, right? And YOU wear clothes with emblazoned slogans as a rule? Wow! 

Hey, it's so nice to know some others have frequented these now aging haunts we loved in the '80s. They're aging, it shows here and there, but for the most part they provide the same great times we remember when we were younger!

My wife's kin back in Indiana seem unable to understand why she has relinquished the "old home loyalty' in favor of living elsewhere. Hell, she tells them, she has spent 1/2 of her lifetime out here with me in AZ! Why should she now return to the old places?   imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2015)

Linda said:


> That concert sounds great!  We've stayed at the Edgewater before.  That's where I pointed out a silly guy at the bar to my daughter, because he was wearing black jeans that said CHIC on the back, which are lady's jeans!  Then we noticed it was my husband!  He'd been up in the room napping and when he got dressed he put on MY pants!  I went over and smacked him and told him to get my cloths off!   He said he wondered why his pants wouldn't snap closed and were so tight.  He went right up and changed.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 20, 2015)

Being impulsive is my downfall.  Years before my retirement I had researched buying a motor home and traveling north in the summers and south in the winters like other 'Snow Birds'.  I had planned to keep our home in N Utah (which would have been paid off) and rent space or own a plot & spend (Jun_Sep)in Montana and (Dec_Mar)in Arizona, then (Apr/May) & (Oct/Nov) in Utah.  Great plan as I saw it, I called it my US89/I15 gambling plan.   

One of my friends owned 160 Acres in Bouse, Az.  He was a flake like me and had planted most of his acreage in aloe vera which failed then he subdivided the land on paper into 2+ acre lots and sold a few to his relatives and offered me a 'killer deal' on one.  It was supposed to have water/power when functional but he lost it all in a questionable deal with another investor.  I had tabled my purchase until I could get there and see what I was buying, never did, admittedly one of the few deals I never lost money on.  I even had a contingency plan to add another motor home or buy 2 smaller travel trailers and keep one permanently in AZ and one in MT when gas went outta sight, then travel up and down the road in our little compact.  

Bought used motor home, then wife put her foot down and said NO!  Actually her exact words were, 'I hope you stop in and see me on your way through.'   Now, here we are in the Pacific Northwest planted in a senior manufactured home park.  Sold motor home & travel is limited to short trips around the city. '*Better laid plans of mice and men*'.


----------



## imp (Dec 20, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> *One of my friends owned 160 Acres in Bouse, Az.*  He was a flake like me and had planted most of his acreage in aloe vera which failed then he subdivided the land on paper into 2+ acre lots and sold a few to his relatives and offered me a 'killer deal' on one.  It was supposed to have water/power when functional but he lost it all in a questionable deal with another investor.
> 
> B*ought used motor home, then wife put her foot down and said NO!  Actually her exact words were, 'I hope you stop in and see me on your way through.*'   Now, here we are in the Pacific Northwest planted in a senior manufactured home park.  Sold motor home & travel is limited to short trips around the city. '*Better laid plans of mice and men*'.



  Yours may not be as unusual a story as it sounds at first glance! We looked at 9 acres in Bouse, with a good producing well, $ 22,000. Took a pass. Years passed, and evidently, from what we hear, Bouse has grown considerably, as have many rural AZ places appealing to retirees. 

We then considered the RV route, live out of the thing, have only limited local contact, no property taxes, etc. Questions arose, especially in view of 9-11. Many states still MAIL the driver license, must have street address, no box numbers. OK, have it mailed to a friend or relative; they wanted proof in the way of paid utility bills with one's name & address. How T. H. then do the Canadian snowbirds do it? They cross not only state lines, but an international border to boot! Reconsidering the fact that living within a 2,000 sq. ft. dwelling, we are at each other's throat often, what about within the confines of a motorhome? The idea quietly died, we spent 2 winters renting a furnished condo, proved the area out, then started house-hunting, during the big downturn. Buyer's market for sure, foreclosures, short-sales galore. 

So, we're stuck with the last thing I wanted in retirement, fixed debt, a mortgage. We initially got a variable-rate loan, all we could get then, paid $90K, borrowed $72K. Year later, refinanced with a fixed rate, appraisal required, the guy doing it thought the work we had done increased the value by $10K, and gave it an appraisal at $120K! A 30-year loan, I joked with the loan officer it would be paid off when I turned 100!   
imp


----------



## Linda (Dec 20, 2015)

"This one, you've got to be kidding, right? And YOU wear clothes with emblazoned slogans as a rule? Wow!"  What do you mean Imp?  Emblazoned slogans?  At that time, in the 90s, they had about a half inch high embroidered in orange "chic" on the left back pocket.  That's it.  My daughter gives me most of my cloths though, so I don't dress like an old lady and probably never will.


----------



## imp (Dec 20, 2015)

Linda said:


> "This one, you've got to be kidding, right? And YOU wear clothes with emblazoned slogans as a rule? Wow!"  What do you mean Imp?  Emblazoned slogans?  At that time, in the 90s, they had about a half inch high embroidered in orange "chic" on the left back pocket.  That's it.  My daughter gives me most of my cloths though, so I don't dress like an old lady and probably never will.



I was only joshing, hope you did not take it to heart. I see old guys around here wearing the most outrageous slogans on shirts and caps; that's what prompted my remark. Couldn't imagine you wearing something like these. ("Don't Mess With Me, I'm Too Drunk"; "Snowbirds Rule"; "I Lost it Yesterday", etc.).   imp


----------

